# Gunny Gorge release changes



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any insight myself, but I emailed this guy - [email protected] - last month when we were getting ready to to the Gunny Gorge. He got back to me pretty quickly. This website is also somewhat helpful, but it doesn't get updated more than every few weeks - Bureau of Reclamation - Upper Colorado Region Water Operations: Current Status: Aspinall Units


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

ColoradoDave said:


> Anyone know the schedule for changes in Gunnison flows below the tunnel ?
> 
> I know the tunnel's ~600 cfs will be shut down sometime this month, but does that mean there will be 600 cfs more through the gorge or is the dam release going to be changed at the same time ? Will it go lower than now ? If so, when would that happen ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Typically when they stop diverting through the tunnel, they lower the release the same amount.

Put another way specific to your question, the GG typically runs at 300-350 from ~Nov 1 through ~Feb 1 or so.

That said, there is still a lotta water in Blue Mesa...


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
ASPINALL UNIT RELEASES

October 14, 2015


Releases from Crystal Dam will be decreased from 1800 cfs to 1500 cfs on Thursday, October 15th. This reduction coincides with the beginning of the brown trout spawning period in the Gunnison River. The current content of Blue Mesa Reservoir is 696,000 acre-feet which is 84% full.

Flows in the lower Gunnison River are currently above the baseflow target of 1050 cfs. River flows are expected to stay above the baseflow target for the foreseeable future. 

Pursuant to the Aspinall Unit Operations Record of Decision (ROD), the baseflow target in the lower Gunnison River, as measured at the Whitewater gage, is 1050 cfs for the remainder of the year.

Currently, diversions into the Gunnison Tunnel are around 950 cfs and flows in the Gunnison River through the Black Canyon are 850 cfs. After this release change Gunnison Tunnel diversions will be around 950 cfs and flows in the Gunnison River through the Black Canyon should be around 550 cfs. Current flow information is obtained from provisional data that may undergo revision subsequent to review.

This scheduled release change is subject to changes in river flows and weather conditions. For questions or concerns regarding these operations contact Erik Knight at (970) 248-0629 or e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting the flow info. Much appreciated.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Efranz.

Is there ever an opportunity to suggest a very slight timing change to the powers that be to slide the arbitrary dates ( Like October 15th ) to people friendly dates like the next Monday after October 15th ?

I'm sure the Browns wouldn't mind waiting a few days to spawn


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Good point, Dave. I'll forward your suggestion to Erik at BOR.


----------

